# Mr. O, you and you administration lack respect.



## AlphaD (Oct 9, 2013)

*Pentagon Withholding Death Benefits for Fallen Soldiers' Families*

The Pentagon has confirmed it will not pay death benefits to the families of troops killed in combat during the so-called government shutdown.

With Obama's recent startling admission that he won't approve any measures to partially restore suspended government payments for purely political reasons, that puts the blame for this outrage squarely on his shoulders.

    "Unfortunately, as a result of the shutdown, we do not have the legal authority to make death gratuity payments at this time," said Lt. Cmdr. Nate Christensen, a Defense Department spokesman. "However, we are keeping a close eye on those survivors who have lost loved ones serving in the Department of Defense." 

The House intends to vote Wednesday to restore funding for the payments. Speaker John Boehner has accused the Obama administration "of needlessly withholding the money." 

    Over the weekend, four soldiers -- two of them Army Rangers -- and one Marine were killed while conducting combat operations in Afghanistan. The bodies of the four soldiers will be returned to Dover Air Force Base on Wednesday. 

    Due to the impasse, the families of 25-year-old 1st Lt. Jennifer M. Moreno; 24-year-old Pfc. Cody J. Patterson; 24-year-old Special Agent Joseph M. Peters; 25-year-old Sgt. Patrick C. Hawkins; and 19-year-old Lance Cpl. Jeremiah M. Collins, Jr. will not receive the $100,000 payment that they would have otherwise received within three days of the death. 

    Adding further insult, the families will have to pay for their own travel to Dover. That's a bill the Pentagon also says it can't pay because of the partial shutdown. 

    Privately, Defense Department officials say they wish they could pay the families and they admit it's a disgrace that deserves national attention. 
    Boehner claimed a bill passed by Congress and signed by the president last week to pay America's troops should have given the Pentagon the latitude "to pay all kinds of bills, including this."


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 9, 2013)

He should be sent to Afghanistan to fight for 9 months, then brought back to US, have trouble finding a job, then be forced to by he own govt ordered health insurance. Piece of shart.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 9, 2013)

im at a loss of words....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2013)

(AP) House passes bill to restore death benefits
By BRADLEY KLAPPER
Associated Press
WASHINGTON
The partial government shutdown has halted death benefits to the families of fallen soldiers, but the House has now voted unanimously for legislation that would restore those benefits.

It's unclear if the Democratic-led Senate will take up the bill, which the House passed by a 425-0 vote.

The Pentagon typically pays out $100,000 within three days of a soldier's death. But it says the shutdown means there's no authority now to pay the money.

House Speaker John Boehner, R-Ohio, has blamed the Obama administration for withholding the payments. But White House spokesman Jay Carney says Republicans are at fault for shutting down the government.

Carney says President Barack Obama was "disturbed" to learn of the problem and that the administration hoped to find a solution Wednesday.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 9, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> (AP) House passes bill to restore death benefits
> By BRADLEY KLAPPER
> Associated Press
> WASHINGTON
> ...



We all know too well that prez acts like a little bitch who didn't get the toy care he wanted, on every situation that isn't agreed upon.......


----------



## anewguy (Oct 9, 2013)

The government was shut down because the House created a Continuing Resolution bill that cut "Obama Care."  The Senate then decided (mostly) not to vote for it because it defunded something that Congress passed already in 2009 (I think).  The Supreme Court ruled that Obama Care was constitutional as well.  Then the Senate proposed a CR that would fund the government and included Obama Care but the House turned it down because it included Obama Care, which is actually technically already a law.  

I am by no means saying that "Mr. O" doesn't have his fair share of poor moves, but it's certainly not fair to point the finger at Obama when he is not the reason the government is shut down in the first place. Congresses approval rating is sub 10% and (big surprise) they are at fault here.  The House already passed a bill to fix the fallen soldier issue, and the Pentagon is hiring a private contractor to complete the project.

One more thing... A copy and paste Google search for the text from your post reveals that you are copying this info from a website that is clearly very conservative.  For example: lonestarteaparty.us, conservativebyte.com, www.breitbart.com.  I'm not saying you should get your news from anywhere specific... But I hope you are at least seeing both sides... Which these websites clearly do not provide.  I don't mean to offend you or anything, but I just don't like to see the spreading of propaganda (from either side.)


----------



## PFM (Oct 9, 2013)

Obama was disturbed he wasn't getting his way.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 9, 2013)

anewguy said:


> The government was shut down because the House created a Continuing Resolution bill that cut "Obama Care."  The Senate then decided (mostly) not to vote for it because it defunded something that Congress passed already in 2009 (I think).  The Supreme Court ruled that Obama Care was constitutional as well.  Then the Senate proposed a CR that would fund the government and included Obama Care but the House turned it down because it included Obama Care, which is actually technically already a law.
> 
> I am by no means saying that "Mr. O" doesn't have his fair share of poor moves, but it's certainly not fair to point the finger at Obama when he is not the reason the government is shut down in the first place. Congresses approval rating is sub 10% and (big surprise) they are at fault here.  The House already passed a bill to fix the fallen soldier issue, and the Pentagon is hiring a private contractor to complete the project.
> 
> One more thing... A copy and paste Google search for the text from your post reveals that you are copying this info from a website that is clearly very conservative.  For example: lonestarteaparty.us, conservativebyte.com, www.breitbart.com.  I'm not saying you should get your news from anywhere specific... But I hope you are at least seeing both sides... Which these websites clearly do not provide.  I don't mean to offend you or anything, but I just don't like to see the spreading of propaganda (from either side.)



lol, yes the Republicans can't possibly have anything to do with it....jackasses!


----------



## gearman (Oct 9, 2013)

Not smart at all jeeze!


----------



## NeverSpeak (Oct 9, 2013)

If Obama wanted to pay these families as bad as he wants to take our right to bear arms, they'd be paid. He has that kind of power, and no finger pointing will change that. Futhermore, his track record with the military is already written.


----------



## graniteman (Oct 10, 2013)

No matter what, Obama is The Commander  in Chief (head of ALL The Military and everything they do) and unfortunately happens to be the president. With one stroke of the pen , no questions asked, he could have this taken care of within minutes. 
Some of you blame the Republicans, you need to read The Constitution. It is Congress' sole duty to control every nickel that the gov't spends. there has been something like 20 ''gov't shutdowns' in our history, NONE of these things have ever happened before. Do you think this would have happened with Reagan or Bush in Power? 
DON'T **** WITH THE MILITARY, ESPECIALLY FALLEN MEMBERS FAMILIES. This is near and dear to me, I've seen up close what this does to a family. For this pos in chief to allow this is pure bullshit


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 10, 2013)

NeverSpeak said:


> If Obama wanted to pay these families as bad as he wants to take our right to bear arms, they'd be paid. He has that kind of power, and no finger pointing will change that. Futhermore, his track record with the military is already written.



really? I thought Obama was going to take our guns back in 08.. What happened? He had control of both houses. Track record with our military? Please elaborate. Has he taken us to a senseless war like Iraq? I guess we all forgot what the almighty Bush did to our country.


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 10, 2013)

anewguy said:


> The government was shut down because the House created a Continuing Resolution bill that cut "Obama Care."  The Senate then decided (mostly) not to vote for it because it defunded something that Congress passed already in 2009 (I think).  The Supreme Court ruled that Obama Care was constitutional as well.  Then the Senate proposed a CR that would fund the government and included Obama Care but the House turned it down because it included Obama Care, which is actually technically already a law.
> 
> I am by no means saying that "Mr. O" doesn't have his fair share of poor moves, but it's certainly not fair to point the finger at Obama when he is not the reason the government is shut down in the first place. Congresses approval rating is sub 10% and (big surprise) they are at fault here.  The House already passed a bill to fix the fallen soldier issue, and the Pentagon is hiring a private contractor to complete the project.
> 
> One more thing... A copy and paste Google search for the text from your post reveals that you are copying this info from a website that is clearly very conservative.  For example: lonestarteaparty.us, conservativebyte.com, www.breitbart.com.  I'm not saying you should get your news from anywhere specific... But I hope you are at least seeing both sides... Which these websites clearly do not provide.  I don't mean to offend you or anything, but I just don't like to see the spreading of propaganda (from either side.)



save your breath brother..


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 10, 2013)

The balls on this jackass. Thats Texas for you..


----------



## NeverSpeak (Oct 10, 2013)

corvettels3 said:


> really? I thought Obama was going to take our guns back in 08.. What happened? He had control of both houses. .


 Oh pa lease. Google "Obama gun control" and enjoy the read. You'll be there awhile. Most recent thought that comes to mind is in typical coward fashion he had his democrat friends push gun control in Chicago and they got shot down. I didn't say he was stupid. He's smart enough to let others take the fall for his failures.


----------



## anewguy (Oct 10, 2013)

First of all, no one is trying to "take our guns."  They are trying to make guns more difficult to obtain for people with backgrounds, and yes.. also ban assault style weapons.  I don't agree with the gun control, and I don't think it will happen anytime soon anyway.  This is all besides the point...  

The president cannot change something with "the stroke of a pen."  I don't know about you, but I learned about checks and balances in grade school.

His track record with the military looks to me something like this:  He has ended wars that were not necessary.  America was led to a war to find WMD in Iraq by the Bush Administration.  If you think that war had nothing to do with oil, you my friend, should probably do a google search yourself.  And lets not forget that we actually recently avoided another war in the middle east.

I understand military being "near and dear" to the family, but that doesn't change the fact that the president is not responsible for the government shutdown.  I've already explained in detail how Congress is responsible for this... and with the fiscal cliff quickly approaching, I'm sure the will be causing more heartache soon enough.  (Notice I didn't say Republicans are the problem... I said Congress is the problem.) But it was certainly entertaining to watch Senator McCain backtrack and say how wrong the GOP was last night.


----------



## bronco (Oct 10, 2013)

I love this quote from then senator Barack Obama. This was back in 2006, I wish he still felt this wY but for some reason his view has changed... Why do you not hear of his past record from the main stream media?

“The fact that we are here today to debate raising America’s debt limit is a sign of leadership failure,” Obama said on the Senate floor at the time. “Increasing America’s debt weakens us domestically and internationally. Leadership means that ‘the buck stops here.’ Instead, Washington is shifting the burden of bad choices today onto the backs of our children and grandchildren. America has a debt problem and a failure of leadership. Americans deserve better. I therefore intend to oppose the effort to increase America’s debt limit.”


----------



## graniteman (Oct 10, 2013)

corvettels3 said:


> really? I thought Obama was going to take our guns back in 08.. What happened? He had control of both houses. Track record with our military? Please elaborate. Has he taken us to a senseless war like Iraq? I guess we all forgot what the almighty Bush did to our country.



Blind loyalty is what's the problem in The USA  now. He could never get it through for 1 reason only. Many of the democrats come from rural areas that as you libs love to put it ''Love Our Guns and Religion''. Funny ya'll don't hold muslims to the same standard?? 

Uhhh, you realllly need to learn history , Every single Demcrat minus 1 voted to go into Iraq , and don't come back with tha conspiracy garbage ..Bush Lied. He had the same info the whole world had, wonder where Syria got all those chem weapons?


----------



## graniteman (Oct 10, 2013)

bronco said:


> I love this quote from then senator Barack Obama. This was back in 2006, I wish he still felt this wY but for some reason his view has changed... Why do you not hear of his past record from the main stream media?
> 
> “The fact that we are here today to debate raising America’s debt limit is a sign of leadership failure,” Obama said on the Senate floor at the time. “Increasing America’s debt weakens us domestically and internationally. Leadership means that ‘the buck stops here.’ Instead, Washington is shifting the burden of bad choices today onto the backs of our children and grandchildren. America has a debt problem and a failure of leadership. Americans deserve better. I therefore intend to oppose the effort to increase America’s debt limit.”



bronco, it's ok when libtards do it because  ''they mean well''.. Patriots do it it's cause they don't care about ''the people'' .


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 10, 2013)

graniteman said:


> bronco, it's ok when libtards do it because  ''they mean well''.. *Patriots do it it's cause they don't care about ''the people'*' .



Oh they care about "their people" love you GM


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 10, 2013)

anewguy said:


> First of all, *no one is trying to "take our guns.*"  They are trying to make guns more difficult to obtain for people with backgrounds, and yes.. also ban assault style weapons.  I don't agree with the gun control, and I don't think it will happen anytime soon anyway.  This is all besides the point...
> 
> The president cannot change something with "the stroke of a pen."  I don't know about you, but I learned about checks and balances in grade school.
> 
> ...



This is so true, I have a good friend that jumped on the band wagon and was all over me about "we need to go buy more guns and all the ammo we can afford" before we can't anymore...REALLY! Amazes me what certain folks will fall for.


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 10, 2013)

NeverSpeak said:


> Oh pa lease. Google "Obama gun control" and enjoy the read. You'll be there awhile. Most recent thought that comes to mind is in typical coward fashion he had his democrat friends push gun control in Chicago and they got shot down. I didn't say he was stupid. He's smart enough to let others take the fall for his failures.



so your response is to "google"? I'm asking you to elaborate on your comment on Obama's military record.


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jenner said:


> This is so true, I have a good friend that jumped on the band wagon and was all over me about "we need to go buy more guns and all the ammo we can afford" before we can't anymore...REALLY! Amazes me what certain folks will fall for.



You are correct Ms. Jenner. They love to use scare tactics.


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 10, 2013)

graniteman said:


> Blind loyalty is what's the problem in The USA  now. He could never get it through for 1 reason only. Many of the democrats come from rural areas that as you libs love to put it ''Love Our Guns and Religion''. Funny ya'll don't hold muslims to the same standard??
> 
> Uhhh, you realllly need to learn history , Every single Demcrat minus 1 voted to go into Iraq , and don't come back with tha conspiracy garbage ..Bush Lied. He had the same info the whole world had, wonder where Syria got all those chem weapons?



You are correct about the votes. At the time most Americans including myself were for an invasion of Iraq. Why? WE WERE LIED TO.. Hell Powell has even come out to say he was misled.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 10, 2013)

corvettels3 said:


> You are correct Ms. Jenner. They love to use scare tactics.



and let's make sure we get the correct source of those scare tactics, it was...........................................................................................................


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jenner said:


> and let's make sure we get the correct source of those scare tactics, it was...........................................................................................................



I really don't have the time. I gotta go hide my guns right now. Did you not hear the government is coming to our homes to take them?


----------



## NeverSpeak (Oct 10, 2013)

Jenner said:


> This is so true, I have a good friend that jumped on the band wagon and was all over me about "we need to go buy more guns and all the ammo we can afford" before we can't anymore...REALLY! Amazes me what certain folks will fall for.



So this didn't happen? 

or this vote never took place? 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/17/assault-weapons-ban_n_3103120.html 

and he had no hand in this I suppose? Maybe Fox news is gullible?  http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/07/17/chicago-unanimously-votes-to-beef-up-assault-weapons-ban/ 


I could cite more. These are just three examples. 

Politics is politics. I guess everyone has an opinion.  But saying that Obama hasn't tried to crush our constitutional rights is just not so. In fact, his puppets, who use the senseless killings of innocent people as a tool to push their own agendas is down right crude.

On top of that, lets talk about reality in the present. I call it incrementalism. You don't SEE the things around you changing because they happen so slowly, but believe me they're happening.  As an example, I can not carry a handgun into New York State from Pennsylvania even though I possess a permit to carry. So I have to apply for a permit in NY now. What if I want to travel to California? I'm pretty sure the Constitution of the United States that grants me the right to bear arms is not a state constitution; it's a national constitution. And yet, it doesn't apply and the states have taken away my right to carry across state lines. Maybe that never happened either. I could go on and on.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 10, 2013)

NeverSpeak said:


> So this didn't happen?
> 
> or this vote never took place?
> 
> ...



what we are saying is that "it will never happen" so to go around and try to scare people into spending every cent they have on false pretenses is just BS. I don't need you or anyone else to cite anything because I hold both parties accountable for everything that's going on.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 10, 2013)

POB for PResident. PFM for secretary of whatever. Just give him something


----------



## bronco (Oct 10, 2013)

Jenner said:


> what we are saying is that "it will never happen" so to go around and try to scare people into spending every cent they have on false pretenses is just BS. I don't need you or anyone else to cite anything because I hold both parties accountable for everything that's going on.



Jenner I'm confused as what you say (will never Happen) have we not seen what has already happened in Chicago, Washington DC, the state of New York and Colorado.

And I agree with you 100% on holding both parties accountable, both parties have spent this county into a massive debt, and they have no clue where to even start to get ourselves out of it.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 10, 2013)

bronco said:


> Jenner I'm confused as what you say (will never Happen) have we not seen what has already happened in Chicago, Washington DC, the state of New York and Colorado.
> 
> And I agree with you 100% on holding both parties accountable, both parties have spent this county into a massive debt, and they have no clue where to even start to get ourselves out of it.




My response was to this post.

 "no one is trying to take our guns"


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't understand people discussing politics

I hope no one actually believes anything will change lol

The only way things would change is if all currency and govts dissolved..



I WOULD LOVE THAT

of course im weird and one of the few that could live an isolated wilderness life with my wife

Winter would suck though..id get tired of Dried, salted meat 

That and acorn flour, pine needle tea would get old during a cold winter 

Wife would prolly bitch about the pine shedhouse's interior space too lol


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 10, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> I don't understand people discussing politics
> 
> I hope no one actually believes anything will change lol
> 
> ...



You ever watch that show "Alaska the Last Frontier" or something like that....Fing brutal, you couldn't pay me to live like that!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 10, 2013)

oh and I was just bored...LOL


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 10, 2013)

Jenner said:


> My response was to this post.
> 
> "no one is trying to take our guns"



Guns will be the last thing they will "take"

It will be far more feasible act once we get a few more softer, future generations

By then it wont matter for me anyway...

Wife already bugged me back during Syria talk about abandoning our lifestyle and live isolated in wilderness

I love that woman LOL

It'd be great to live the rest of my life in Bryce Canyon..yet we want kids too LOL


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 10, 2013)

Jenner said:


> You ever watch that show "Alaska the Last Frontier" or something like that....Fing brutal, you couldn't pay me to live like that!!!!!!!!!!!!



You have to be raised/experience life a certain way to be able to live like that NOWADAYS

im in the country and im STILL one of the few I know that have killed wildlife with their own hands (knife/choke) and gone hungry forna couple days in a lean-to shelter because of freak weather LOL


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 10, 2013)

Jenner said:


> You ever watch that show "Alaska the Last Frontier" or something like that....Fing brutal, you couldn't pay me to live like that!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'll check it out too! Most shows make me mad because of the BS

Like how man vs wild and his HORRIBLE advice


----------



## graniteman (Oct 11, 2013)

Jenner said:


> My response was to this post.
> 
> "no one is trying to take our guns"



Ohhh no....Ms Jenner. Please say it ain't so! Their is absolutely a move on to confiscate guns in this country. Clinton signed on top a small arms treaty while sect of state. New York Gov and Mayors  as well as Senators, Congress have said conficate weapons.  The whole Fast n Furious weapon scandal was designed to cause outcry about weapons in Texas and Arizona crossing into Mexico. Texas and Arizona have some of thee best gun laws in the states next to Tennessee n Kentucky. If you knew how gun laws USED to be you would be able to see the gun grab much easier. It's happening


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 11, 2013)

graniteman said:


> Ohhh no....Ms Jenner. Please say it ain't so! Their is absolutely a move on to confiscate guns in this country. Clinton signed on top a small arms treaty while sect of state. New York Gov and Mayors  as well as Senators, Congress have said conficate weapons.  The whole Fast n Furious weapon scandal was designed to cause outcry about weapons in Texas and Arizona crossing into Mexico. Texas and Arizona have some of thee best gun laws in the states next to Tennessee n Kentucky. If you knew how gun laws USED to be you would be able to see the gun grab much easier. It's happening



Not in our life time babe


----------



## anewguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Fast and Furious was NOT an attempt to confiscate LEGAL weapons from responsible owners.  And I think you know that too.  I know how gun laws used to be, and I know how they are today.  The states that are very liberal are passing laws making things more difficult for gun owners, and I don't agree with it.  BUT why don't you go ahead and make the connection of how Obama is responsible for New York gun laws?  I'm fairly certain he doesn't just 'swipe a pen' with state legislation.  And I don't see too many national gun laws reigning down over us either.  

Also, this discussion wasn't even originally about gun laws.  It was about how Mr. O was supposedly the reason the govt shut down.


----------



## luckyduck (Oct 11, 2013)

A good movie to buy is obama 2016 and you will see where he is coming from.  Hope he likes all of those truckers in DC this weekend, bet the smog from those trucks will be awsome.


----------



## trim (Oct 11, 2013)

anewguy said:


> First of all, no one is trying to "take our guns."  They are trying to make guns more difficult to obtain for people with backgrounds, and yes.. also ban assault style weapons.  I don't agree with the gun control, and I don't think it will happen anytime soon anyway.  This is all besides the point...
> 
> The president cannot change something with "the stroke of a pen."  I don't know about you, but I learned about checks and balances in grade school.
> 
> ...



Recently avoided another war in the middle east?  Obama sends warships to the area to take care of the situation, and when they call his bluff, he puts his tail between his legs and then pussies out.  He took forever to even make that decision, making us look weak to Iran and the rest of the world.  I am not in favor of any war, but you cant make yourself look weak to the rest of the world, he handled that totally wrong.


----------



## anewguy (Oct 11, 2013)

The problem of the chemical weapons has been solved which is why we were there in the first place.  They decided to give them up so we didn't have to kill hundreds of innocent people. Seems like a win to me. It's not a pissing match, you're talking about lives of innocent people, not a football game.


----------



## trim (Oct 11, 2013)

the outcome was good, but not because of anything Obama did.  The outcome was good despite what Obama did.


----------



## graniteman (Oct 12, 2013)

anewguy said:


> Fast and Furious was NOT an attempt to confiscate LEGAL weapons from responsible owners.  And I think you know that too.  I know how gun laws used to be, and I know how they are today.  The states that are very liberal are passing laws making things more difficult for gun owners, and I don't agree with it.  BUT why don't you go ahead and make the connection of how Obama is responsible for New York gun laws?  I'm fairly certain he doesn't just 'swipe a pen' with state legislation.  And I don't see too many national gun laws reigning down over us either.
> 
> Also, this discussion wasn't even originally about gun laws.  It was about how Mr. O was supposedly the reason the govt shut down.



So what are you the hall monitor? We're all adults and if the convo shifts either go with it or post what you want.  You draw the common denomitator your self. They're all libtards. When was the last time you saw a conservative or a republican bringing up a gun control law? If Fast n Furious wasn't a plot to bring about tighter control tell me oh wise one. What was the point of fast n furious , what did obammy hope to gain from this action?


----------



## AndroSport (Oct 12, 2013)

anewguy said:


> Fast and Furious was NOT an attempt to confiscate LEGAL weapons from responsible owners.  And I think you know that too.



I dont think he was saying it was an attempt to "confiscate" but he was saying it was an undercover/shady attempt to shift the public opinion by making it appear that these guns were just floating around willy nilly and anyone could get their hands on them now... you know - "scare tactics" which would end up leading to tighter gun laws  then, as you all know, they got caught red handed when the guns they were giving to the mexicans killed one of their own and they had some questions to answer. (This happened in my back yard) 

Side note:
I think both "parties" are too extreme these days... like fukkin exaggerated parodies of their former selves. (I don't call myself one or the other - i am of the #common****ingsense party) Its just sad because people used to care about being an american and the public first... but now everyone is worried about living up to their "parties" expectations instead of just doing what is right for everyone so they wont be shunned or called a racist or some BS (which i could argue is more racist in itself). I understand opinions will differ on what is right but the parties were MUCH MUCH closer and less polarized not all that long ago. everything just keeps getting ramped up and up


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 12, 2013)

If he was not interested in gun control why then would he arm a mexican cartel with American weapons to make it look like we were selling them illegally across the border?  Never mind that a federal agent got killed during the transaction..    All to make legal gun owners and gun dealers look bad.    All so he could say - look at what you did...


----------

